# What is the best grooming kit?



## Sheridan (Apr 11, 2007)

My husband is going to be cutting our Chinese Pug's hair and the last groomer kit we had was a pile of junk. We had to take it back to K-Mart. So, what name brand is a good to get for a groomers kit?


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I don't know what you mean by a "groomer kit." Care of the Pug is minimal - why would your husband clip him? He'd be nekkid! Daily light brushing to keep down the hair and cleansing of the over nose wrinkle at least once a week, sometimes more often depending on the size of the wrinkle. A soft moist cloth is all that is needed to clean the nose wrinkle.

You'll need clippers to do his nails, or buy a dremmel. I have a cordless mini mite, and love it. Much easier, faster, and no sharp edges!

PS Did you mean Chinese Crested? Huge difference!


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm wondering the same thing. Why would you clip a Pug's hair. They are short-haired dogs. You just need to brush him to keep shedding to a minimum.


----------

